# Quick and dirty 7x14 bandsaw mods



## phaxtris (Sep 4, 2021)

Decided to fix some deficiencies with the import 7x14 bandsaw this evening, im sure some of you know that these things can make quite a mess and have a poorly setup coolant return.

I found that most of the mess was due to the coolant hitting the bottom of the coolant tray and splashing out, a could drilled and tapped holes with some scrap puck board i had left over from another project an that solves that (i used the white puck board because those two chunks were laying there ready for the bin)

next problem i found is the coolant tray is completely flat so unless this thing is dead nuts level it hardly returns any coolant, leaving most of it at one or the other end of the saw, sitting there, evaporating, getting gross, so a quick minute on the lathe to make some bungs for a couple chunks of pvc hose i had laying around, no more sea of coolant at either end

and of course an angle cart with some swivel castors, no pictures, im sure you can imagine what that may look like


----------

